# X box 360 borked question



## Pingu (Feb 23, 2009)

I was given an Xbox 360 at the weekend. 

the one small issue is that its got the ring of death thing going on. Its not been chipped or anything iffy btw but obviously I don't have a receipt for it.

is there a way I can get it repaired for free or will I have to pay someone to do it?

never ventured into the world of console gaming so not really an area I know anything about


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

If you ring microsoft up they'll fix it for free


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2009)

what this doing here !! 23-02-2009, 10:39 
should be posted in gaming and consoles


----------



## Pingu (Feb 23, 2009)

sue me


----------



## bmd (Feb 23, 2009)

Pingu said:


> sue me



Check your PMs motherflipper!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2009)

I also have a broken Xbox, however the RROD has been fixed using the clamp method, but now the DVD tray doesnt work.

Any ideas?

Also, where can I get some more leads from? I only have the box - no plug or AV leads


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Also, where can I get some more leads from? I only have the box - no plug or AV leads



ebay innit


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 24, 2009)

[Moved to "Games and Consoles"]


----------



## tommers (Feb 24, 2009)

go to xbox.com/support

register the console with the serial number.

check your warranty status.

good luck.

In fact, I think the warranty for RROD has been extended.


----------

